# Cambrian Slate Mine - Llangollen - Feb 2011 -



## georgie (Feb 26, 2011)

cant find much info out on this place other than this

the cambrian is situated in the hills of ceiriog
consisted of 4 large open workings,and a considerable amount of underground workings

im sure i read somewhere that this place exploded due to some form of gas yrs ago 

anyhow my first mine explore and quite a challenge taking pics this far underground...

was quite an experience and could do with a revisit to spend more time in there and also to get better pictures than what i ended up with.

after the rather wet access your faced with a large carved tunnel leading to a y junction with the left leading you deep into the mine as the right tunnel takes to land....sadly i didnt manage to get any pics of the main tunnel or y junction as the torrent of water was quite fierce ,well over the knee ,and my tripod was getting thrown everywhere.

gibbo said there was a large waterfall inside but sadly i never got to see it ...there was allsorts ,a dam,big rivers,old workings,...probably the kind of things youd expect to find in an old mine i suppose

found this little pdf which explains it a bit more http://www.mine-explorer.co.uk/mines/Cambrian_106/Cambrian_19072.pdf

visited with gibbo,tcci,darwen dave,and sallybear


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

They are great pictures, especially as your first explore in the depths

This is where I show my ignorance... what is that in the last picture?


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great pics - i especially like the last one


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 26, 2011)

great stuff Georgie. That looks like some sort of boiler you're sitting on


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2011)

I like this...looks really interesting. Fab pics, Georgie. Nice one.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work Georgie, I really must go and have a look, it's only down the road for me.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice photos mate.Went down a slate mine years ago and found taking photos hard cos of the walls just seeming to absorb light. Thanks for sharing.



borntobemild said:


> great stuff Georgie. That looks like some sort of boiler you're sitting on



Not a boiler mate,it's a compressed air tank.


----------

